# "Now women can delay motherhood by freezing ovaries & having them re-



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

re-implanted years later."

I posted an article about this a little while back that suggested this may happen in the future, but it's already here! People have had it done (mainly women about to undergo chemotherapy). It's a very interesting article, those in their 30's - lucky you! Maybe if you unfroze everything in 10 years scientists would have worked out the solution to your infertility problems by then....
Works far better than freezing eggs, it says, but at 10-16k you'd expect that!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2130269/Now-women-delay-motherhood-freezing-ovaries-having-implanted-years-later.html

/links


----------

